# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy CNC H mini khung sắt của VanQuy

## vanquy

máy hành trình 250x250x10
ray vuông thk fi15 xyz
vitme bước 5 fi 12
động cơ bước 2pha 57
spin 300w
mục đích sử dụng phay ic điện thoại di động
đây là vài hình ảnh ae chém cho vui ạ



phay thôi

----------

chithanh0, itanium7000

----------


## nhatson

trục Z nhìn wen wen  :Smile:

----------

chithanh0

----------


## anhxco

> trục Z nhìn wen wen


Bác NS sưu tầm gì lắm thế, thanh lý cho e con đi, :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác NS, trục Z hành trình bao nhiêu vậy bác?, bác có bán không vậy?  :Big Grin: 
 Em đang cần cái hành trình >120 và <150 bác ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## vanquy

chắc ae nó đấy mà


> trục Z nhìn wen wen

----------


## lekimhung

Máy phay ic mà toàn sắt không à, dử thiệt. Đang phay coi chừng sập cái bàn à.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái hình đó bác Linh chụp lúc mua trong bãi quận 8 , giờ còn 1 cái à , nhưng sét rỉ nhìn không ra cái quái gì luôn , mua không ? hehehe. Hàng ngon bị hớt bọt hết rồi mấy cha.


--- full sắt như vậy chạy mới êm được, nhưng rất cực công chế tạo và lắp ráp... nhưng được 1 cái khi chạy thì mới thấy em nó hơn mấy con nhôm cỡ nào , có thấy và cảm nhận mới biết nha , chứ không thôi mấy bác nói em dìm hàng .

----------

ngocanhld2802, vanquy

----------


## nhatson

> Bác NS, trục Z hành trình bao nhiêu vậy bác?, bác có bán không vậy? 
>  Em đang cần cái hành trình >120 và <150 bác ah


oạch, hình này em chụp ngoài bãi ah, có ra bãi thấy chú nào em sẽ check báo anh ah

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cái hình đó bác Linh chụp lúc mua trong bãi quận 8 , giờ còn 1 cái à , nhưng sét rỉ nhìn không ra cái quái gì luôn , mua không ? hehehe. Hàng ngon bị hớt bọt hết rồi mấy cha.
> 
> 
> --- full sắt như vậy chạy mới êm được, nhưng rất cực công chế tạo và lắp ráp... nhưng được 1 cái khi chạy thì mới thấy em nó hơn mấy con nhôm cỡ nào , có thấy và cảm nhận mới biết nha , chứ không thôi mấy bác nói em dìm hàng .


    Bác Nam CNC nhé.....  :Big Grin:

----------

zentic

----------


## vanquy

tăng ca cho kịp tiến độ bàn giao hehe sắp xong rồi sơn phết nữa là ok

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Chỉ là phay IC thôi, sao phải dùng con kinh máy khủng khiếp thế này nhỉ?

----------


## vanquy

đã xong đấu điện nữa là lum lúa

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

cho em hỏi, trục X bác làm sắt tấm hết à, nếu vậy thì có sợ phôi bị cong k, vì em đi mua sắt thấy toàn phôi lõm chõm không, à còn nữa bác thì sài loại bao nhiu li vậy?

----------


## anhxco

> cho em hỏi, trục X bác làm sắt tấm hết à, nếu vậy thì có sợ phôi bị cong k, vì em đi mua sắt thấy toàn phôi lõm chõm không, à còn nữa bác thì sài loại bao nhiu li vậy?


Jimily hình như cũng có 1 con cnc phải không nhỉ?

----------


## vanquy

làm = sắt tấm hết em có máy phay cơ nên về làm nguội lại hết


> cho em hỏi, trục X bác làm sắt tấm hết à, nếu vậy thì có sợ phôi bị cong k, vì em đi mua sắt thấy toàn phôi lõm chõm không, à còn nữa bác thì sài loại bao nhiu li vậy?

----------

jimmyli

----------


## jimmyli

@vanquy: vậy là sắt tấm đã được gia công đúng k ạ, ok thank anh
@anhcos: đúng rồi đó anh, sao anh biết vậy? Em cũng có máy hành trình nhỏ nhỏ thôi anh

----------


## anhxco

> @vanquy: vậy là sắt tấm đã được gia công đúng k ạ, ok thank anh
> @anhcos: đúng rồi đó anh, sao anh biết vậy? Em cũng có máy hành trình nhỏ nhỏ thôi anh


hi`, bên thegioicnc có bài của jimi mà, giờ con máy đó đang mần việc gì thế?

----------


## vanquy

dạ đúng rồi anh gia công phay phẳng bề mặt = cnc nên mới ráp chuẩn ạ


> @vanquy: vậy là sắt tấm đã được gia công đúng k ạ, ok thank anh
> @anhcos: đúng rồi đó anh, sao anh biết vậy? Em cũng có máy hành trình nhỏ nhỏ thôi anh

----------


## jimmyli

à hóa ra anh nhìn con máy cũ hã, con đó em rả ra rồi giờ là con khác anh à, con cnc giờ thì em đang làm đồ gỗ thôi, chạy nhôm vẫn được độ chính xác thì em k có đồ để so nên cũng chỉ chạy ra rồi mới đem đi đo lại, hình vuông 50x50 đo 2 đường chéo thì lệch khoảng <0.08, chủ yếu là chạy gỗ và mika đó anh...

----------


## chithanh0

Con này + khuông là bao nhiêu tiền vậy anh 
 .e làm nghề điện thoại nên cũng đang quan tâm .Hiện tại e có 1 máy phay tay ( proxxon mf-70 )  e muốn nâng cấp lên thành cnc .không biết bên anh có nhận làm không ? Nếu có anh vui lòng cho e xin sđt liên lạc nha .

----------


## itanium7000

Có mấy con phay vạn năng khủng hèn chi làm bộ khung thép ngon thế.

----------


## liemgc

> Con này + khuông là bao nhiêu tiền vậy anh 
>  .e làm nghề điện thoại nên cũng đang quan tâm .Hiện tại e có 1 máy phay tay ( proxxon mf-70 )  e muốn nâng cấp lên thành cnc .không biết bên anh có nhận làm không ? Nếu có anh vui lòng cho e xin sđt liên lạc nha .


liên hệ mình nhé! 0977710777-0919860363 mình tên Liêm nhé!

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bạn có cái khuôn nhôm để đặt board lên,bạn tự gia công hay mua.nếu tự gia công bạn có thể  bán cho không?

----------


## solero

> Bạn có cái khuôn nhôm để đặt board lên,bạn tự gia công hay mua.nếu tự gia công bạn có thể  bán cho không?


Bác liên hệ bác Dũng HD 0982.66 bẩy 888 (http://forum.cncprovn.com/members/3725-h-d) bác ấy là trùm cnc mạch điện thoại đó ạ.

----------

h-d

----------


## ngocbh2001

cái khuôn nhôm có bán không bạn

----------


## h-d

> cái khuôn nhôm có bán không bạn


có bán bạn nhé

----------


## ngocbh2001

bạn báo giá 0918718919

----------

